# Food Safety News - 07/24/2022 FDA announces resources for parents and caregivers on imported infant formula



## daveomak.fs (Jul 24, 2022)

FDA announces resources for parents and caregivers on imported infant formula​By News Desk on Jul 24, 2022 12:05 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has created resources for parents and caregivers to learn more about the factors the agency considered in determining whether to exercise flexibilities for these products and how they should be used.  The educational resources were made to answer questions about the hundreds of millions of bottles of imported... Continue Reading

Irish audit of egg sector largely positive​By News Desk on Jul 24, 2022 12:03 am
Official controls in the egg sector work well but there are a few minor issues, according to a report published by the Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI). An audit in November 2021 covered official controls on the table egg production chain including egg collection, transporting, packing, warehousing, and distribution and retail sale. The main... Continue Reading


----------

